# Turkey's Mom Saves Dozens!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to let you know that Turkey's Mom, Julie, has heroically saved several dozen pigeons that had been locked/boarded up in an abandoned building. These birds would have surely died of thirst and starvation not to mention the heat if Julie had not taken matters into her own capable hands.

I hope Julie will share the story here, so I will just give you the happy result ... the birds were saved in spite of difficulties at every turn.

Terry Whatley


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Yup, Julie you were GREAT!!










Mary and Tooty


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Julie,
I know the story and am so proud of you!!


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm late coming into this, but it's got my full attention!!!

I just knew Julie & Turkey were "trouble"!









Meanwhile, I'll dig for this.

PIGEONS--AND THEIR CHAMPIONS--FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Obviously, I've missed something of great importance....Julie...do tell!
Wild Dove


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Oh shoot, the "trouble" maker I am. 

Whew! I will try to keep this short. (Impossible)

My kids and I have been spotting pigeons EVERYWHERE we go, ever since Turkey came into our lives. Well, I noticed an abandoned building, with broken windows had pigeons going in and out of it. I knew that was trouble. Well, one day I noticed they had boarded up the open windows, and NAIVE me thought, oh how sad I'm sure they did not take the nests out and put the baby pigeons into the proper hands, they must have killed off the nesting babies. 

But, boy was I wrong, because 2 days after I noticed the windows boarded up, while driving by, I explained to the kids why the pigeons were all huddled next to the window of the building while it was pouring rain outside. Because that WAS their home, and someone has now boarded it up. They said Turn around we want to see it better. So I did. Stopping on the road we stared at the pigeons all huddling together, then I couldn't believe what I saw! Pigeons inside the building flying against the window. Oh my! 

I pulled up to the main building and we all got out in the pouring rain to tell someone the pigeons were stuck in there. We found the main building had been abandoned too. Then we tried to get in the pigeon's building. Locked tight. Windows were open a little on the first floor. There was two floors. 

It was dusk and getting darker by the second. I decided I was going to need a flashlight and call someone for help, because surely everyone would be outraged at the thought of this. Imagine, they had been in there at least 2 days that I know of, and could have been more. 

I ran home called the Suncoast Seabird Sanctuary. They do not rescue pigeons. I was told to call the SPCA. It was after hours so I got a machine. It said to press 1 for an emergency. I pressed one, the machine kept talking. I pressed it again, nope. I waited for the machine to stop talking and then pressed 1, but the recording started over with it's options. I called a wildlife control number. They don't rescue pigeons. Nearing the end of my rope, I called the police. They can't do that kind of stuff, I'd have to call the SPCA. I told them why I couldm't get a hold of the SPCA so they looked up the phone number to who owned the building. I got a recording, and left a message. 

I was ready to do a B&E. I jumped on the computer, found Mary(Tooty) on-line talked to her for 1 minute, feeling that I didn't have 2 minutes to spare. Told her my situation, had her panicking too. I remembered I had the phone number to a nice lady that works at the Seabird Sanctuary. So I called her. I must have sounded awfully desperate as she tried to keep me from doing anything stupid, she convinced me to trust her and she would help me. BUT ... she said there was nothing she could do tonight! She would get things going in the morning. I didn't want to wait until moring. I mean, what are people afraid of? The dark? The rain? But, talking to Fred he said don't do anything illegal. He said your family comes first, and think about your kids. OK, so I put it in my mind to do this legally. 

Terry suggested makign all the noise I can. Tell the press, etc... at about 2:15AM I called the newspapers. Machines. I called the news channel tip lines and talked to people and explained my situation. The wrote it down, as they do with any tip. 

I waited for sunset and headed to the police station. One policewoman did the best thing for me. She got me permission to go on the property, and open any windows or screens that I wanted. BUT ... I could not damage them or enter the building. 

As I was working on the windows the 2 pigeons that were inside came to watch me. The old crank windows were stubborn, I rocked them back and forth until I could get my hand in but the crank would not turn much. I did manage to push a screen out. I threw food in to the 2 pigeons I saw there and they chowed. Now that they were eating they would not come to the window. I sat back wondering what to do and wondered how to get the 7 pigeons that I could see in the upper window to come down the stairway. 

I'm thinking, I can open the windows, and they didn't say which windows. I needed to get to that second story. So I went and my Dad's ladder. I could just reach the window. It wasn't locked! I opened it and found that the pigeons were roosting on top of the window that I slid up, so they still weren't coming out as they flew around and landed on the windows top edge. So, I pushed it much further. They were pretty skinny, all legs. They kept trying to figure it out and eventually the first one came out. One by one they slowly figured it out. But, the 7 I counted in the window soon turned out to be more. I tried to keep track of how many I saw and how many of them made it out, but as soon as I 4 would come out, there would be a few more. I kept thinking surely this is the last 3, but there would be more. I didn't keep count, and really thought it was going to end. When I finally stopped being amazed I figured it was near 30 birds at that time. THEN ... as some plump adults went in the building I heard it ... squeakers. I broke down. I felt so defeated. I was not allowed to go in there and get them. I remembered what Fred said. I knew it was time to go home and try harder to find a way to get permission to go in the building. When I got home I foudn that the guy who owned the building had called. My husband told him that I called about the pigeons that were trapped in the building. He said, defensively he had gotten them all out and they kept gettig back in. So, I called him back and got the machine. (Time is wasting!) I told him that if he would let me in the building I could get ALL of the pigeons out for him, and I would properly seal the building up so that they do not get back in again. I told him he did not have to do anything, I would do it all for him. 

Some pigeon friends then told me to go back and find a way to put water and seed in for the birds that were not getting out. There were still birds that could not figure how to get out. There was one squeaker that flew to the window edge 3 times and went back in. I thought he was confused, but obviously he was too unsure of his flying to risk going out from that high up. 

I did go back and put water and food out for them. While I was there the SPCA showed up. I think this was around 10:45. They came with great news. They had called my house because they were having difficulty finding the building, and talked to my husband. My husband told them that the owner of the building had just called and said he would meet me at the building at 5:30. I felt such a relief with that news. They all had food and water and I would be allowed to go in and get them. 

I told the SPCA I was very grateful that they showed up, because so many people were not willing to come out. Even news channel 9, Tampa Bay was rude to me and would not do my story. They said they pigeons WANTED to be in there. They wouldn't even listen to me as they cut me off with "Ma'am we are not doing your story". I will never watch their station again! 

I went home and took a much needed nap. Got up went back to the building to meet the owner. He was very defensive. Claiming that he got all the birds out and they kept getting back in. I said, I'll take care of that by making sure that everything place they could have gotten in will be boarded up. (I had brought boards with me) My Dad went along to help. He did not want to let me in the building, but I kept talking nice with him. He said that he had thrown firecrackers in the building to get the pigeons out. I told him that didn't guarantee they would leave, but he siad Oh yes they did. I said OK, then we will find out how they got back in. I also told him that squeakers and squabbies would not have been able to get out if he had thrown in firecrackers. They would just hide. 

He said we would have to climb in the second story window in order to get in, because he did not have a key. So my dad went to get his ladder. Meanwhile I talked with him nicely and told him the pigeons shouldn't be in his building because it's not good for the community or the pigeons, because of the diseases they could spread. I told him it was a good thing that he boarded it up, but that we need to get the pigeons out. Hmm ... he said, I think I might have a key. Then low and behold he had a key right there on his key ring and wouldn't you know it worked. But, we still needed the ladder because he had sealed the bottom floor off from the top floor. So, if I had just opened the bottom windows and left it at that there would be no possible way for the pigeons up stairs to get out. 

I swooshed the 2 lower floor pigeons out and we went up the ladder to the most disgusting smelling, dirty second floor. Squeakers ran out of the room that we entered. 

My Dad and I swooshed about a dozen, give or take birds out the window. We picked up 5 squeakers and put them in a carrrier. We had to look everywhere, under everything, because they were hiding. The very last one I got out was down the stairway to the sealed off bottom floor, under the stairwell. There was junk stored there and it was pitch black, but I could see the figure of a pigeon next to the white wall. My Dad couldn't see it but there was no mistaking it was a pigeon. We waited for our eyes to adjust, but it wasn't happening, so he went in the junk and out came the bird. We knocked the stuff around to make sure there wasn't any birds hiding in the junk. That was it. I brought the squeakers to the Bird sanctuary, where I hope they have been taken care of. I'm in the process of verifying their whereabouts as I hear the "exotic" that's the name they gave them, birds were released to someone who takes care of pigeons. 

I hope this isn't too long to post! I am sure I have left things out, but the basic stuff is there. Anyone who has already heard this story have anything to add? Like what were you thinking or feeling as you read my e-mails in the middle of the turmoil? 

I have to credit my friends at the FPRC for all of their support through this whole ordeal. They were what kept me going. They don't know it but they were right there with me. 

I also have to give credit to my husband who, after working third shift, was my answering machine.

I guess I left out the part about the old man coming along and telling me that I should just bomb the place. Oh, and the two hawks that came for a snack, but went away hungry. 

I'm guessing the pigeon count to be in the high 40's, near 50. Give or take. I wish I had brought my camera! Maybe I will go take pictures of the building. 

Oh yeah and the owner is going to meet with me on Saturday to let me back in the building to see if anymore got back in. I told him if there was a way in the parents would be back to help their squeakers. If there was no more in by then, then we have sealed it right. He said he would board up the unbroken windows in case the kids try to break them too. 

Julie









[This message has been edited by turkey (edited August 24, 2002).]


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Whew!

Too long a post? Not hardly! I was breathless reading it!









You're really something, Julie! Your kids and hubby are too!









It's official--the universe owes you big time!

PIGEONS--AND OTHER IRREPRESSIBLE SOULS--FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi Julie, You had alot to say, and your wonderful story is not too long at all. Your caring and dilligent work here is remarkable. Reading your story was like an exciting novel that you just can't put down.

Thank you for being there!









Judy


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

What a great story! I love it when our favorite birds are saved by someone who really cares! I would have done the same thing! Danielle and Eggbert.
PIGEONS FOREVER!!!


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Thank you! I have an update.

I went back today with the owner and I do have to apoligize about giving the impression that he might have known the birds were in there when he sealed it up. I found 5 more birds in there. I looked everywhere to see where they may have gotten in. I swooshed them out the window, and asked how many came out. Some said 2, but my daughter saw 3. She would really be the one to ask. 

What? I said. How could that be? I looked everywhere and could not find them. As I stood in the tiny hallway (about 3' by 5') I looked up and there was an attic wide open. Looking down at me was 2 pigeons. We did not notice the attic before. 

They sent the ladder up to me and I climbed up, but it was hard to see. My husband drove to get a flashlight. The owner and I figured the pigeons must have hid up there when I was there the last time. After getting the flashlight I did not like what I saw. Webs and webs and webs! You ever hear of the brown recluse?(sp?) How about a black widow? Recluse is more deadly. 

All of the sides of the ceiling were slanted, making it impossible for me to get to the sides. I took a really long stick and crouched low down and moved the birds round and round the attic. (My legs are aching right now) I got them to the edge of the attic door a few times, but they would not go down. I accidentally hit one in the head trying to push it down the door. 

Sweat was dribbling down me here and there. I had to keep my mind off of the thought of it being spiders. They went in the corners and refused to move when I jabbed the stick at them. I could not get them out! They just wouldn't go. I even tried to get them to freeze with the flashlight. My only chance to get them would be to leave and come back when they are not in the attic. It was too hot up there, so I don't think they really wanted to be up there. One had a drooping wing. So, in case that one was not willing to come down at all, I put a big dish of water in the opening and a lot of seed. 

The owner offered to meet me back there on Monday. I'm not really feeling very good about waiting 2 days. I think I will call him tomorrow to see if he's willing to meet me there. I told him he didn't really have to come at all. I don't use a key to get in, I go through the second story window. He said he wanted to be there in case anything happened to me. I think that's pretty responsible of him. 

While we were there a neighbor came up and talked to the owner. When I exited the house she thanked us for helping the pigeons. She said she has seen them in there for a few days and felt bad for them, but didn't know what to do for them. 

She said, what do you do, call animal control or something? & My daughter was very worried about them. 

Sometimes I just can't reply. I'm sorry guys, but I find that at times like that I say things that just make people defensive, so I find it best not to say anything at all. But, you know she wasn't really asking me. She was making a statement. 

I'll keep you informed as to what happens next. 

Julie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Julie,

More great work on your part!!!! Hopefully this pigeon saga is nearly at an end and you can take a well deserved rest from your rescue efforts.

I don't blame you one little bit for being concerned about spiders in the attic .. I would have been too.

Terry Whatley


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Julie,

I don't know who you are or how you look like, you and all those great members of your family, but I can tell you that I take my hat off and pray for you all, guys, as you are human beings so special. It is so unfair for the pigeons not to be protected, officially, but luckily you and all the other people who love them do exist on this planet. I am so proud to be one of them and I will dedicate the rest of my life to rescuing them, helping them to get stronger, all around me.
You have all my love and respect, FOREVER!

May God bless you and your family, in good health, happiness and prosperity!

Ely 
(New York)


----------



## iffan (Jun 15, 2002)

Julie,
I commend you for all you have done for these birds, you are truly a special person which words alone cant praise thee justly.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hi Julie,
What a wonderful story. Hope you will keep us posted on events as they happen.

What a great day this is. It is so nice to be a part of this flock, to know that this banding together we do is not only for us, but also for the pigeons.

Bless your kind hearts.

Regards,
Carl


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Dear Julie,
I just read your story, and I have a smile on my face a foot wide!
You have courage, compassion, tenacity. Those three things spell "Hero" in my books.
Most people would have driven by. Most people would have turned a blind eye to the situation. Most people would have given up after one or two calls. Most people would not have bothered at all.
Thank you for stopping. Thank you for thinking. Thank you for helping. Thank you for being there!
You are special!
Wild Dove


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I called the owner and left a message to see if he could meet me today. Meanwhile I went to the building to put more food and water in the second story window. While there I saw no birds. I was afraid the heat had gotten to them. 

Forgive me Fred, I went in. I brought my Dad's fishing net and netted them easily as they were obviously getting weaker. They are all free now, and the building is properly sealed up. 

The building is supposed to be torn down in 6 weeks. I will be keeping an eye on it in case kids break more windows. 

Thank you all for the nice words. When I told my Dad what the neighbor lady said, he said to me, "You've got to understand something. YOU are the exception."

I have met many "exceptions" through pigeons.com.

Julie


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Bumping up


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

Dear Julie

Among the Jews, we have what we call Righteous Gentiles - those who helped save Jews from the Nazis. They were few and far between but are real heros.

I do believe that if pigeons had Righteous Humans, you would surely be top of the list.

Hilary


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Thank you so much Hilary. 
I just wanted to say I was bumping this story up for Marian who had asked about it. Not because I wanted to toot my own horn. hee hee

My prayers are with you Hilary. Stay safe.

Julie


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Julie, 

This is a truly amazing story. I missed it when it happened. I didn't know that you were a commando, along with Cmmdr. Whatley.

Don't ever let anyone tell you that you're not braver than the general population. You just vaulted over the most difficult hurdles of this operation: 
the odds against you of no one cooperating, and the level of embarassment you might feel in doing something that would make others think that you were nuts.

And the spiders. If I had been there and seen a spider, there would have been a big hole in the wall with my outline. 

I am just awestruck by your perseverence and bravery.

Marian


----------

